# Coupon for airport lounge



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Where can I buy coupon for Istanbul airport lounge ?

My husband has 4 hours wait in Istanbul and would like to 'rest' before catching the next flight 

Please help,thank you,
Celia


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.primeclass.com.tr/en/index.htm

Which airline will he be flying on? Turkish Airlines offers free lounge access for business class.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

belgarath said:


> http://www.primeclass.com.tr/en/index.htm
> 
> Which airline will he be flying on? Turkish Airlines offers free lounge access for business class.


Thanks,he is now flying business class.


----------

